# Tank Weathering Resources - The Painting Corps



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

This is an RSS feed post The Painting Corps


I've been doing a lot of reading as of late into model tank weathering. My search has led me to many different methods and takes on the subject and I've landed squarely in the land of military modeling, where many wargamers fear to tread.

Over the years, I've done my share of weathering experimentation and even created my own tutorial for a very simplistic approach to the subject that many wargamers out there could emulate with what they already have available to them. But my increasing interest in the subject had me really searching for more effective ways to weather tanks and vehicles to the next level.

Today, I happened upon Exponent Wargaming, where I found a few really great links to some really great sites. Some I'd already seen before, others completely new. And it made me realize that the biggest problem people have figuring out this whole weathering thing, is finding a lot of information in one place. So I decided to put together a small cross section of the best, most informative step by step tutorials I could find.

FichtenFoo's T-74 Painting and Weathering - A great all around from the start of the painting process to the finished weathering and a lot of things in between.

IPMSStockholm's AFV Weathering - An easy to follow step by step on Filters, Scratches, Paint Chipping, and Dusting.

Ultrawerke Painting And Weathering - A 4 part series of posts, quite possible the most in depth step by step on the subject I've seen out there.

I know I'll be pouring over all of these amazing resources for weeks and months to come. For those of you who might have some more links to some other sites, feel free to leave them in the comments section! I'm always down for more reading! 

I hope more wargamers out there like myself will feel inspired to take their craft to the next level and really push the boundaries wargaming realism.

Don't forget to check out THe Painting Corps


----------

